# Forum Championship: Crown Jewel



## Mutant God

8 - Roman Reigns
7 - McIntyre
6 - Strowman
5 - The Original Club
4 - Brock Lesnar
3 - Bayley
2 - Brawling Brutes
1 - Damage Ctrl

Bonus:
1. Six Man Tag
2. Strowman/Omos
3. You mean six man tag? - Dominik
4. 2
5. Yes
6. Yes


----------



## [The_Game]

Roman Reigns - 8
USOs - 7
Bobby Lashley - 6
Bayley - 5
Alexa and Asuka - 4
Braun Strowman - 3
Judgement day - 2 
Karion Kross - 1 

_Bonus questions (1 point per correct answer):_

Which match will open the (main) show? Women’s tag team match 
Which match will be the shortest on the card? Strowman v Omos
Who takes the fall in the triple threat tag match? AJ Styles
How many times will the referee's count reach "9" during the Last Woman Standing match? 2
Will Jake Paul strike Roman Reigns at any point at the event? No
Will Bray Wyatt feature on the show (old vignettes/packages aside) - Yes


----------



## Banez

Matches:

8) Usos
7) RomanwinsLOL
6) Bliss & Asuka
5) Bianca
4) Judgment Day
3) Bork Laser
2) Omos
1) Kross

Bonus:

1) Usos vs. Brutes
2) The one with Mansoor Matloubi
3) Karl Anderson
4) 3
5) Yes
6) No


----------



## Chris22

8-Roman Reigns
7-The Uso's
6-Braun Strowman
5-The O.C
4-Brock Lesnar
3-Bayley
2-Alexa Bliss & Asuka
1-Drew McIntyre


BONUS:
1-Alexa/Asuka Vs. Dakota/Iyo
1-Braun/Omos
3-Dominik Mysterio
4-3 times
5-No
6-Yes


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*MATCH CARD:* 

*Roman Reigns (c)* vs. Logan Paul -8
*Bianca Belair (c)* vs. Bayley - 6
*Usos (c)* vs. The Brawling Brutes - 7
Alexa Bliss & Asuka (c) vs. *Damage CTRL *- 2
*The O.C*. vs. The Judgment Day - 3
*Brock Lesnar* vs. Bobby Lashley - 5
Drew McIntyre vs. *Karrion Kross - *1
*Braun Strowman* vs. Omos - 4
_Bonus questions (1 point per correct answer):_

Which match will open the (main) show? *OC vs Judgement Day *
Which match will be the shortest on the card? *Strowman/Omos*
Who takes the fall in the triple threat tag match? *Dominik*
How many times will the referee's count reach "9" during the Last Woman Standing match? *6*
Will Jake Paul strike Roman Reigns at any point at the event? *Yes*
Will Bray Wyatt feature on the show (old vignettes/packages aside)? *Yes*



Banez said:


> 3) what triple threat tag match???


Hey buddy, the OC/Judgement Day match he means


----------



## DammitChrist

My Predictions:

- Roman Reigns (winner) vs. Logan Paul - 8

- Bianca Belair vs. Bayley (winner) Last Woman Standing match - 1

- Usos (winners) vs. The Brawling Brutes - 7

- Alexa Bliss & Asuka (winners) vs. Damage CTRL - 2

- The O.C. vs. The Judgment Day (winners) - 4

- Brock Lesnar (winner) vs. Bobby Lashley - 5

- Drew McIntyre vs. Karrion Kross (winner) Steel Cage match - 3

- Braun Strowman (winner) vs. Omos - 6

Bonus questions (1 point per correct answer):

Which match will open the (main) show? - Alexa Bliss/Asuka vs Damage Control for the Women's Tag titles
Which match will be the shortest on the card? - Braun Strowman vs Omos
Who takes the fall in the 6-tag match? - Luke Gallows
How many times will the referee's count reach "9" during the Last Woman Standing match? - 5 times
Will Jake Paul strike Roman Reigns at any point at the event? - No (because God forbid that he looks bad at all)
Will Bray Wyatt be featured on the show (old vignettes/packages aside)? - Yes


----------



## MrFlash

*MATCH CARD:*

Roman Reigns - *8 Points*
Bayley - *1 Point*
Usos - *7 Points*
Alexa Bliss & Asuka - *2 Points*
The O.C. - *3 Points*
Brock Lesnar - *6 Points*
Karrion Kross - *4 Points*
Braun Strowman - *5 Points*
_Bonus questions (1 point per correct answer):_

Which match will open the (main) show? *Women tag match*
Which match will be the shortest on the card? *Strowman vs Omos*
Who takes the fall in the triple threat tag match? *Dominik*
How many times will the referee's count reach "9" during the Last Woman Standing match? *3*
Will Jake Paul strike Roman Reigns at any point at the event? *Yes*
Will Bray Wyatt feature on the show (old vignettes/packages aside)? *Yes*


----------



## DUSTY 74

Roman Reigns (c) vs. Logan Paul _[Undisputed WWE Universal Championship]._
_ ✔REIGNS _
Bianca Belair (c) vs. Bayley (Last Woman Standing)_ [Raw Women's Championship]_
_ ✔BAYLEY _
Usos (c) vs. The Brawling Brutes _[Undisputed WWE Tag Team Championship] _
_✔USO’s _
Alexa Bliss & Asuka (c) vs. Damage CTRL _[Women's Tag Team Championship]_
_ ✔ALEXA & AUSKA _
The O.C. vs. The Judgment Day
 ✔JUDGEMENT DAY 
Brock Lesnar vs. Bobby Lashley 
✔BOBBY LASHLEY 
Drew McIntyre vs. Karrion Kross (Steel Cage match) 
✔DREW McINTYRE
Braun Strowman vs. Omos 
✔BRAUN STROWMAN
_Bonus questions (1 point per correct answer):_

Which match will open the (main) show?
 ✔JUDGEMENT DAY VS THE O.C.
Which match will be the shortest on the card?
✔BROCK LESNER VS BOBBY LASHLEY
Who takes the fall in the triple threat tag match?
✔LUKE GALLOWS
How many times will the referee's count reach "9" during the Last Woman Standing match?
✔TWO TIMES
Will Jake Paul strike Roman Reigns at any point at the event?
✔NO
Will Bray Wyatt feature on the show (old vignettes/packages aside)?
✔YES


----------



## ThirdMan

8) Roman Reigns 
7) The Usos 
6) Brock Lesnar 
5) Braun Strowman 
4) Karrion Kross (he'll most likely just escape the cage)
3) Bianca Belair 
2) Asuka and Alexa Bliss 
1) The OC 

Which match will open the (main) show? The Usos vs Holland and Butch
Which match will be the shortest on the card? Strowman vs Omos
Who takes the fall in the six-man tag match? Dominik
How many times will the referee's count reach "9" during the Last Woman Standing match? 5
Will Jake Paul strike Roman Reigns at any point at the event? Yes
Will Bray Wyatt feature on the show (old vignettes/packages aside)? Yes


----------



## keithf40

Roman Reigns 8
Bayley 1
Usos 7
Alexa Bliss & Asuka 4
The O.C. 2
Brock Lesnar 5
Drew McIntyre 3
Braun Strowman 6

1. Which match will open the (main) show?
Alexa Bliss
2. Which match will be the shortest on the card?
Braun Strowman
3. Who takes the fall in the triple threat tag match?
Dominik
4. How many times will the referee's count reach "9" during the Last Woman Standing match?
10
5. Will Jake Paul strike Roman Reigns at any point at the event?
No
6. Will Bray Wyatt feature on the show (old vignettes/packages aside)?
Yes


Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie of the Year

*MATCH CARD:*

Roman Reigns (c) vs. Logan Paul _[Undisputed WWE Universal Championship] Reigns- 8_
_Bianca Belair (c) vs. Bayley (Last Woman Standing) [Raw Women's Championship]- Belair- 6_
_Usos (c) vs. The Brawling Brutes [Undisputed WWE Tag Team Championship]- Usos- 7_
_Alexa Bliss & Asuka (c) vs. Damage CTRL [Women's Tag Team Championship]- Bliss/Asuka- 5_
_The O.C. vs. The Judgment Day- OC- 4_
_Brock Lesnar vs. Bobby Lashley- Lesnar- 3_
_Drew McIntyre vs. Karrion Kross (Steel Cage match)- McIntyre- 2_
_Braun Strowman vs. Omos- Strowman- 1_
_Bonus questions (1 point per correct answer):_

Which match will open the (main) show? Usos vs. Brutes
Which match will be the shortest on the card? Strowman vs Omos
Who takes the fall in the triple threat tag match? Assuming we mean the 6 man? Finn.
How many times will the referee's count reach "9" during the Last Woman Standing match? 2
Will Jake Paul strike Roman Reigns at any point at the event? Yes
Will Bray Wyatt feature on the show (old vignettes/packages aside)? Yes


----------



## Inside Cradle

Banez said:


> Matches:
> 
> 8) Usos
> 7) RomanwinsLOL
> 6) Bliss & Asuka
> 5) Bianca
> 4) Judgment Day
> 3) Bork Laser
> 2) Omos
> 1) Kross
> 
> Bonus:
> 
> 1) Usos vs. Brutes
> 2) The one with Mansoor Matloubi
> 3) what triple threat tag match???
> 4) 3
> 5) Yes
> 6) No


Sorry, it was meant to say six man tag. Now corrected


----------



## emerald-fire

8) Bianca Belair
7) The Usos
6) Roman Reigns
5) Braun Strowman
4) Asuka & Alexa Bliss
3) Brock Lesnar 
2) The OC
1) Karrion Kross

*Bonus*
1. The OC vs Judgment Day
2. Braun Strowman vs Omos
3. Dominik Mysterio
4. 6
5. No
6. Yes


----------



## Inside Cradle

keithf40 said:


> Roman Reigns 7
> Bianca Belair 2
> Usos 6
> Alexa Bliss & Asuka 1
> The O.C. 3
> Brock Lesnar
> Drew McIntyre 4
> Braun Strowman 5
> 
> 1. Which match will open the (main) show?
> The O.C
> 2. Which match will be the shortest on the card?
> Braun Strowman
> 3. Who takes the fall in the triple threat tag match?
> Io Sky
> 4. How many times will the referee's count reach "9" during the Last Woman Standing match?
> 10
> 5. Will Jake Paul strike Roman Reigns at any point at the event?
> No
> 6. Will Bray Wyatt feature on the show (old vignettes/packages aside)?
> Yes
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


As above, Q3 should be 'six man tag'


----------



## Mister Abigail

Roman Reigns 8
Bianca Belair 7
Usos 4
Bliss & Asuka 1
The O.C. 3
Brock Lesnar 2
Drew McIntyre 6
Braun Strowman 5

1. Which match will open the (main) show?
*Drew v Kross*
2. Which match will be the shortest on the card?
*Braun v Omos*
3. Who takes the fall in the women’s tag match?
*Dakota Kai*
4. How many times will the referee's count reach "9" during the Last Woman Standing match?
*4*
5. Will Jake Paul strike Roman Reigns at any point at the event?
*No*
6. Will Bray Wyatt feature on the show (old vignettes/packages aside)?
*No*


----------



## Smark1995

8) Bayley 
7) The Usos
6) Roman Reigns
5) Braun Strowman
4) Asuka & Alexa Bliss
3) Brock Lesnar
2) The OC 
1) Karrion Kross

*Bonus*
1. The OC vs Judgment Day
2. Braun Strowman vs Omos
3. Dominik Mysterio
4. 5
5. Yes
6. Yes


----------



## La Parka

8. Roman Reigns 
7. The Usos
6. Braun Strowman
5. Bliss and Asuka
4. Drew McIntyre
3. Lesnar
2. Bayley
1. The OC

_Bonus questions (1 point per correct answer):_

Which match will open the (main) show?
Which match will be the shortest on the card?
Who takes the fall in the six man tag match?
How many times will the referee's count reach "9" during the Last Woman Standing match?
Will Jake Paul strike Roman Reigns at any point at the event?
Will Bray Wyatt feature on the show (old vignettes/packages aside)?
1. Usos vs Butch and Holland
2. Braun vs Omos
3. Dom Mysterio 
4. 3
5. No
6. Yes


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979

*Roman Reigns- 8
Alexa Bliss & Asuka-7
Brock Lesnar- 6
Usos- 5
Bayley- 4
OC- 3
McIntyre- 2
Strowman- 1*

_Bonus questions (1 point per correct answer):_

Which match will open the (main) show? *Women's Tag*
Which match will be the shortest on the card? *Omos/Strowman*
Who takes the fall in the six man tag match? *Dominick*
How many times will the referee's count reach "9" during the Last Woman Standing match? *2*
Will Jake Paul strike Roman Reigns at any point at the event? *Yes*
Will Bray Wyatt feature on the show (old vignettes/packages aside)? *Yes*


----------



## BlissLynch

*Roman Reigns* (c) vs. Logan Paul _[Undisputed WWE Universal Championship] 8_
Bianca Belair (c) vs. *Bayley* (Last Woman Standing)_ [Raw Women's Championship] 3_
*Usos* (c) vs. The Brawling Brutes _[Undisputed WWE Tag Team Championship] 7_
*Alexa Bliss & Asuka* (c) vs. Damage CTRL _[Women's Tag Team Championship] 2_
The O.C. vs. *The Judgment Day 5*
*Brock Lesnar* vs. Bobby Lashley 4
Drew McIntyre vs. *Karrion Kross* (Steel Cage match) 6
*Braun Strowman* vs. Omos 1

Which match will open the (main) show? Usos Brutes
Which match will be the shortest on the card? Bruan omos
Who takes the fall in the six man tag match? Gallows
How many times will the referee's count reach "9" during the Last Woman Standing match? 3
Will Jake Paul strike Roman Reigns at any point at the event? No
Will Bray Wyatt feature on the show (old vignettes/packages aside)? Yes


----------



## CTv2

8. Roman Reigns
7. Usos
6. Braun Stroman
5. Brock Lesnar
4. The O.C.
3. Asuka/Bliss
2. Drew McIntyre
1. Bianca Belair

_Bonus questions (1 point per correct answer):_


Which match will open the (main) show? *Brock/Lashley*
Which match will be the shortest on the card? *Brock/Lashley*
Who takes the fall in the six man tag match?* Damien Priest*
How many times will the referee's count reach "9" during the Last Woman Standing match? *10*
Will Jake Paul strike Roman Reigns at any point at the event? *YES*
Will Bray Wyatt feature on the show (old vignettes/packages aside)?* YES*


----------



## People Power

8. Roman Reigns
7. Usos
6. Bliss & Asuka
5. Braun Strowman
4. Bianca Belair
3. Brock Lesnar
2. The OC
1. Drew McIntyre

Bonus:
1. Usos vs Brutes
2. Braun vs Omos
3. Dominik
4. 4
5. No
6. Yes


----------



## TroutMaskReplica

FINALLY... The Trout... has come back... to Wrestling Forum.

Let The Trout get one thing straight: if it weren't for a title match against 'it doesn't matter what is name is', The Trout isn't sure he would've graced this sorry, virtual place with his electrifying yet virtual too presence. The Trout goes into this match without having watched a show for a couple of weeks, which is the prediction game's equivalent of going into the ring blindfolded and with both hands tied behind The Trout's back.

But it doesn't matter because The Trout is still going to give to the dozens... and dozens of people reading this thread at home the most entertaining, jaw-dropping, disbelief-suspending, jabroni-cooking, water-breathing and @Inside Cradle - brown-nosing Television Title match in WF's history (and finish with 12 points...).

And when The Trout's done, @emerald-fire will be so utterly humiliated that he'll have to change his username, unplug his little keyboard, shake it to make the bread crumbs stuck inside fall down, turn it sideways and stick it right up his candy ass and then move to another city where nobody knows him (or her). And he'll have to do all that on his own, because The Trout's too busy at the moment to help him out.

8 - *Roman Reigns* (c) vs. Logan Paul _[Undisputed WWE Universal Championship]
7 - _*Usos *(c) vs. The Brawling Brutes _[Undisputed WWE Tag Team Championship]_
6 - *Braun Strowman* vs. Omos
5 - *The O.C. *vs. The Judgment Day
4 - *Bianca Belair *(c) vs. Bayley (Last Woman Standing)_ [Raw Women's Championship]_
3 - Alexa Bliss & Asuka (c) vs. *Damage CTRL* _[Women's Tag Team Championship]_
2 - Drew McIntyre vs. *Karrion Kross*
1 - *Brock Lesnar *vs. Bobby Lashley


Which match will open the (main) show? Alexa Bliss & Asuka vs Damage CTRL
Which match will be the shortest on the card? Braun Strowman vs Omos
Who takes the fall in the six man tag match? Dominik Misterio
How many times will the referee's count reach "9" during the Last Woman Standing match? 3
Will Jake Paul strike Roman Reigns at any point at the event? Yes
Will Bray Wyatt feature on the show (old vignettes/packages aside)? Yes


----------



## RainmakerV2

8. Roman

7. Strowman

6. Usos

5. Brock

4. OC

3. Bianca

2. Asuka Bliss.

1. Drew.


Lesnar vs. Lashley opens.

Strowman vs. Omos is the shortest match.

Dominik takes the fall.

They'll reach 9, five times.

No, Jake won't strike.

Yes on Bray.


----------



## Inside Cradle

8. Roman Reigns
7. Bianca Belair
6. Usos
5. Drew McIntyre
4. Alexa Bliss & Asuka
3. Brock Lesnar
2. The Judgment Day
1. Braun Strowman 

_Bonus:_

Uso/Brutes open
Strowman/Omos shortest
Gallows takes the fall
9x nine counts
No strike from Jake
Wyatt appears


----------



## Chelsea

8 - Roman Reigns
7 - The Usos
6 - Braun Strowman
5 - Brock Lesnar
4 - The O.C.
3 - Bianca Belair
2 - Drew McIntyre
1 - Alexa Bliss & Asuka

_Bonus questions (1 point per correct answer):_

Which match will open the (main) show? - Brock Lesnar vs. Bobby Lashley
Which match will be the shortest on the card? - Braun Strowman vs. Omos
Who takes the fall in the six man tag match? - Dominik Mysterio
How many times will the referee's count reach "9" during the Last Woman Standing match? - 3
Will Jake Paul strike Roman Reigns at any point at the event? - No
Will Bray Wyatt feature on the show (old vignettes/packages aside)? - Yes


----------



## ThirdMan

Chelsea said:


> Which match will open the (main) show? - Brock Lesnar vs. Bobby Lashley


I've strongly considered this as well. Because Brock might want to work his match and get the hell out of there as soon as possible, as he did at WM 35. So it's either going first, or right near the end (as a "semi-main-event").


----------



## InfamousGerald

8 - Roman Reigns 
7 - The Usos
6 - Brock Lesnar
5 - Bianca Belair
4 - Damage CTRL
3 - Judgment Day
2 - Braun Strowman
1 - Karrion Kross

1: Brock Lesnar vs. Bobby Lashley
2: Braun Strowman vs. Omos
3: Luke Gallows
4: 3
5: No
6: Yes


----------



## Inside Cradle

ThirdMan said:


> I've strongly considered this as well. Because Brock might want to work his match and get the hell out of there as soon as possible, as he did at WM 35. So it's either going first, or right near the end (as a "semi-main-event").


I weighed up the same thing, but went safe


----------



## ThirdMan

Inside Cradle said:


> I weighed up the same thing, but went safe


And @Chelsea gets the point, because they've now announced Brock vs Bobby as the opener.


----------



## fabi1982

*MATCH CARD:*
8 - Roman Reigns
6 - Bianca Belair
2 - The Brawling Brutes
5 - Alexa Bliss & Asuka
4 - The O.C.
3 - Brock Lesnar
7 - Karrion Kross
1 - Omos

_Bonus questions (1 point per correct answer):_

Which match will open the (main) show? Brock/Bobby
Which match will be the shortest on the card? Womens tag
Who takes the fall in the six man tag match? Balor
How many times will the referee's count reach "9" during the Last Woman Standing match? 4
Will Jake Paul strike Roman Reigns at any point at the event? No
Will Bray Wyatt feature on the show (old vignettes/packages aside)? Yes


----------



## Blonde

I can't lose my title so early...I'm gonna have to pull a Rosa and claim a back injury.


*Roman Reigns* (c) vs. Logan Paul _[Undisputed WWE Universal Championship] 8_
Bianca Belair (c) vs. *Bayley* (Last Woman Standing)_ [Raw Women's Championship] 1_
*Usos* (c) vs. The Brawling Brutes _[Undisputed WWE Tag Team Championship] 6_
*Alexa Bliss & Asuka* (c) vs. Damage CTRL _[Women's Tag Team Championship] 2_
The O.C. vs. *The Judgment Day 5*
*Brock Lesnar* vs. Bobby Lashley 3
Drew McIntyre vs. *Karrion Kross* (Steel Cage match) 4
*Braun Strowman* vs. Omos 7


Which match will open the (main) show? Brock Bobby
Which match will be the shortest on the card? Bruan omos
Who takes the fall in the six man tag match? Gallows
How many times will the referee's count reach "9" during the Last Woman Standing match? 3
Will Jake Paul strike Roman Reigns at any point at the event? Yes
Will Bray Wyatt feature on the show (old vignettes/packages aside)? Yes


----------



## Blonde

@RainmakerV2 I already lost thanks to your boy


----------



## RainmakerV2

Rhhodes said:


> @RainmakerV2 I already lost thanks to your boy



I'm sad he lost but I expected it tbh. Drew is Drew.


----------



## ThirdMan

Does anyone know how many nine counts there were in the Last Woman Standing match?


----------



## keithf40

ThirdMan said:


> Does anyone know how many nine counts there were in the Last Woman Standing match?


I had three including the final count but then again the match was trash

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## keithf40

Acknowledge me

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## DammitChrist

I can't believe that I let other folks second-guess my original prediction, which was Damage Control winning. I should've stuck to my initial gut feeling to begin with here 😭 

I'll take what I end up getting though


----------



## keithf40

DammitChrist said:


> I can't believe that I let other folks second-guess my original prediction, which was Damage Control winning. I should've stuck to my initial gut feeling to begin with here
> 
> I'll take what I end up getting though


You're just not ucey enough. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea

DammitChrist said:


> I can't believe that I let other folks second-guess my original prediction, which was Damage Control winning. I should've stuck to my initial gut feeling to begin with here 😭
> 
> I'll take what I end up getting though


Same thing happened to me 😆

But I only awarded 1 point to that match. Picking The OC w/ 4 points is what screwed me over.


----------



## ThirdMan

keithf40 said:


> I had three including the final count


Watching it again, I believe it was three. I don't think we count the ten-count as one of the nine-counts, but if we did, the number would be four. And I thought the match had some very silly moments, but was a lot of fun overall. So different strokes for different folks, and all that.

And hey, congrats on the win, @keithf40 , though neither of us did that well on the bonus questions in particular. I should've gone with my instinct on Brock/Bobby opening so Brock could fly out of there quickly. I also figured Kross might get another cheap win by escaping the cage (necessitating a third match between him and Drew), but I guess they want the third match to be a genuine tiebreaker. Obviously we were both wrong on the women's tag match and the six-man tag, though I wasn't remotely confident on either of them going in. 

Anyways, I'll now return to catering. (The food's actually pretty good there, to be fair.)


----------



## keithf40

Last person standing matches are trash. The rules are just totally ignored and the refs are morons. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Inside Cradle

ThirdMan said:


> Does anyone know how many nine counts there were in the Last Woman Standing match?


Four. Network times as follows:
2:32:46
2:37:47
2:39:27
2:41:20


----------



## ThirdMan

Inside Cradle said:


> Four. Network times as follows:
> 2:32:46
> 2:37:47
> 2:39:27
> 2:41:20


Ah, OK, so we're including the final ten-count. I was sooooo close (guessed five times).


----------



## Inside Cradle

*RESULTS:*

This show proved to be more unpredictable than many might have expected, it seems. At Extreme Rules, the correct prediction rate from all players was 78%. At Crown Jewel, it dropped to 66%. 

From eight matches, four in particular posed problems for the 26 entrants;

21 predicted Bliss/Asuka to win
18 predicted The O.C. to win
13 predicted Kross to win
12 predicted Bayley to win
*The bonuses:*

Lesnar opened the show with Lashley, though a couple of players came in after the deadline where the news was then revealed on the kick-off show. They won't receive points here. Lesnar's win was also the shortest match at 6:00.

AJ Styles took the pinfall in the six-man tag match, the referee counted "nine" on four occasions, Jake Paul didn't get involved with Reigns and Wyatt showed up - Friday's SmackDown confirmed this as the case anyway though two players did still say no 😬


*Still the Forum Champion...*

_Forum Championship:_
*keithf40 (c) - 31*
ThirdMan - 30









The Tribal Keith escaped Riyadh with the belt after ThirdMan stopped to take a selfie instead of punishing his opponent. Both missed out on three match predictions, with keithf40 gaining one more bonus. Well done to keith once again 👌

*ThirdMan* is going nowhere, though! They remain top of the Forum Championship standings and therefore get a rematch at Survivor Series!


*AND New IC Champion!*

_IC Championship:_
Rhhodes (c) - 32
*RainmakerV2 - 33*









In perhaps controversial circumstances, Rainmaker prevails by a single point as the champion was docked the opening match Lesnar/Lashley bonus point on the basis of late entry and the opener having then been announced. 

Docking point(s) is never something I want to do, but I'd made the call at the time having seen the late entries come in (fabi1982 also fell foul to the same thing) and there was a clear advantage to be gained.

Congratulations nonetheless to RainmakerV2 on a very good score and championship win 👏 

They next face highest scorer of the night, *InfamousGerald* - who bagged a huge 38 points - four clear of anyone else, being one of only two players to predict 7/8 matches. Gerald only used one point on that one incorrect outcome, dropping just four points overall from the possible maximum.


*The fire keeps on burning*

_TV Championship:_
*emerald-fire (c) - 31*
TroutMaskReplica - 30









Another closely fought title contest, this time the champion prevailed and by a single bonus as well. Congratulations to the TV champ! 🙌

Who next for emerald-fire?

TV title matches:

Chelsea - 34 - 38 - InfamousGerald
emerald-fire - 31 - 23 - Shining_Wizard1979
BlissLynch - 27 - 32 - Rhhodes
ThirdMan - 30 - 30 - TroutMaskReplica

RainmakerV2 - 33 - 28 - Chris22
Smark1995 - 22 - 31 - People Power
keithf40 - 31 - 32 - CTv2
DammitChrist - 32 - 30 - La Parka
Mister Abigail - 34 - 20 - fabi1982

Rookie of the Year - 28 - 24 - DUSTY 74
Inside Cradle - 34 - 27 - Mutant God
Banez - 27 - 23 - [The_Game]
Eastwood - 33 - 27 - MrFlash

*TroutMaskReplica* stays top of the pile and therefore gets a rematch!
TV Championship standings


*Survivor Series*
Saturday 26 November 2022

_Forum Championship_
keithf40 (c) vs. ThirdMan

_IC Championship_
RainmakerV2 (c) vs. InfamousGerald

_TV Championship_
emerald-fire (c) vs. TroutMaskReplica

_1 v 1 TV matches TBD_

Forum Championship standings


Thanks all. Hope to see you in a few weeks 👊


----------



## Chelsea

Damn, my match was against the only person who had a better score than me 

Talk about bad luck


----------



## RainmakerV2

Gimme da belt!


----------



## ThirdMan

I think I'm gonna bring in a heater to take @keithf40 out and win the world championship at Survivor Series in controversial fashion. Or maybe one of GunnShow's countless alts will distract him by being super annoying and whiny on the outside of the ring, before getting kicked out by "security" (@Chelsea and @Eastwood) for the thousandth time.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica

The Trout says: you have got to be kidding The Trout! The Trout understands this feud between main-eventers' what's best for business, but if The Trout'd been residing in America, he'd demand a recount or he'd be asking his dozens... and dozens of fans to march on the Capitol, get in, take the bunch of losers who sleep inside this once-great symbol of democracy by the scruff of the neck and throw them out and declare The Trout the people's champion and the TV Champion, and award him the WF Championship and the IC Championship as compensation for this parody of wrestling prediction.

But now that the dust has settled, The Trout sees things differently. Taking the fall in a triple threat match against two fellow (albeit lesser) superstars like @ThirdMan and @emerald-fire (the first of which was immediately pushed to number one contendership for the WF Forum) was like paying The Trout's dues. The Trout's rise has been so meteoric than some people, The Trout included, tend to forget that he's still a newcomer in this business. Harsh, but true.

So, The Trout hears you ask, why didn't he get the win at Crow Jewel? Well, it's pretty simple: the people of Saudi Arabia didn't deserve to witness The Trout's first championship win. Who'd want to see The Trout crowned in the middle of a desert, in front of a man and his camel? These guys should simply shut their mouths and know their role. Plus, chasing the title probably makes The Trout even more popular. He already gets more reaction than anyone else (even if half his fan base is the guy whose ass he's been kissing from day one)!

So if you're looking for more electrifying, jaw-dropping, time-wasting, river-swimming, name-calling, empty threats-making and jabroni starring action, watch Days of our Lives. Otherwise, be there next month (or whenever SS is on).


----------



## Mutant God

Are we doing team battles for the Survivor Series one lol


----------



## ThirdMan

Mutant God said:


> Are we doing team battles for the Survivor Series one lol


Yeah, I was wondering about this as well, because the actual PLE probably won't have a world title match (I assume Roman will be in the WarGames match, or watching his group participate). Not that I want to forfeit my world title rematch, or anything...heh.


----------



## Blonde

Inside Cradle said:


> *AND New IC Champion!*
> 
> _IC Championship:_
> Rhhodes (c) - 32
> *RainmakerV2 - 33*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In perhaps controversial circumstances, Rainmaker prevails by a single point as the champion was docked the opening match Lesnar/Lashley bonus point on the basis of late entry and the opener having then been announced.
> 
> Docking point(s) is never something I want to do, but I'd made the call at the time having seen the late entries come in (fabi1982 also fell foul to the same thing) and there was a clear advantage to be gained.
> 
> Congratulations nonetheless to RainmakerV2 on a very good score and championship win 👏


But didn’t fightful already spoil it long before anyway


----------



## RainmakerV2

Rhhodes said:


> But didn’t fightful already spoil it long before anyway



💋


----------



## keithf40

Rhhodes said:


> But didn’t fightful already spoil it long before anyway


Also a good reason to not have match order as a bonus question. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Inside Cradle

keithf40 said:


> Also a good reason to not have match order as a bonus question.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


How does this demonstrate a good reason?! You're replying to someone who entered their prediction almost an hour after the deadline 🤷‍♂️

Rumours exist in wrestling, it's nothing new


----------

